# Infrared



## Mooseontheloose (Jul 12, 2009)

Well it's been awhile since I shot infrared in highschool, so I decided to order some film and try it again as I really loved the effect it had. Before I go shoot, I have a question I hope someone could help me with. First off, I forget how you're supposed to focus with the red filter on your lense. I know it has the red readings on the lense, but I forget how I'm supposed to line them up. If anyone has any other good ideas for shooting infrared, that would be great. Post up any of your favorite pictures you have on here, I'll try to find some of my old ones.


----------



## Cowtown CJ (Aug 23, 2009)

I love to shoot IR, most of what I have done has been with 35mm, some with large format. For 35mm I discovered that if you look through the eye piece long enough your eye will adjust so you can see everything clearly and be able to focus. This is made a lot easier with some assistance from a tripod. For large format, I was using a 4x5 view camera, I focused the camera without the filter then just screwed it on when everything was how I wanted. I don't do the latter for 35mm because I'm likely to bump the focus while screwing on the filter.

Hope that helps


----------



## Dwig (Aug 23, 2009)

Mooseontheloose said:


> ...I know it has the red readings on the lense, but I forget how I'm supposed to line them up...



You first focus visually. You then move whatever is aligned with the normal focusing index (typically a white line at top center on the lens) over to the red IR focusing index. You are now ready to shoot. If you are using a visually opaque IR cutoff filter you would, of course, need to remove it to focus visually and remount it before you shoot.


----------



## coreduo (Aug 26, 2009)

I  scan film, then I convert to monochrome, then I convert to infrared through Photoshop Elements. It looks fine to me.


----------

